# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Yoga of Meoh

## MeohMyoh

Meohmyoh here,
Can't believe how dozy i am not getting here before now...
I have done lots of meditation before but this is the stuff I love and now I can pretend its work  ::D: 

Thank you DV you are awesomeness made manifest on the physical plane

----------


## Sivason

Hope you can experience some REAL cool stuff with this.

----------


## Sensei

Good luck! Can't wait to see some of your meditation experiences!

----------


## MeohMyoh

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1

Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.

Tryed this in bed last night. I could hear noise of traffic in distance, house creaking. People in other rooms. Clock ticking.

Then started to concentrate in on inner sounds too, digestion system sporadic gurgles, thum thum blood rushing round body and heart beat.
Also rumbling sound in ear drums as blood being pumped. Then inner high pitched sound I hear when I am very quiet and without thoughts.
if I focus its there, else dispears, Slight warble in pitch of inner sound.

I found it very peaceful and helped me recharge a bit, I need to do it regularly I think. Another night time routine...

----------


## MeohMyoh

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1  Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.

This time I noticed the acoustics more in the different rooms and more the beginning, middle and end of sounds. I also noticed my breathing this time as I was laying on my side.

----------


## MeohMyoh

basic skills 2: feeling an intense world
I do this a lot feeling the sensations of my body and find it very comforting...trouble is it all ends up just feeling like buzzing energy of different intensities...im going to alternate with during day

----------


## MeohMyoh

i have been reading your how to use visualisation to help you wild....and its awesome!
i had previously visualised an astral temple but not with such kinesthesia...i will practise practise...practise  ::D: 
i will spend time there before sleep and put any other mantras etc into that world

----------


## MeohMyoh

Return to my astral temple ^^ which I have visited quite a lot, some parts more than others...I need to explore more. but first things first.

The temple is in the centre of the world.

To the north is wooded countryside with some earth elementals...particularly a nice old tree (woden ash is his name).
Further north in the distance are nice snowy capped mountains with a forest and some elves, a nice wood cabin of course (where I have snuggled before by the fire, on a stormy night).
I generally head from the north, due south through open patches of rough grass and spring flowers, along a rough stone pathway that leads up to the temple.
It has white stone pillars and nice heavy carved wooded doors, one on each compass point leading to different places. 
From that height you can see the sea to the west and hear seagulls, and make out the crests of white wave caps, if you peak before entering the temple.

The temple is kind of dark inside. Black marble floor, which I like as it reflects the fire in the middle nicely, which has a square black marble base (obsidinan really).
Inside there are my two wolves, one black and one white and some nice animal skin rugs and pillows. Some book cases and sacred objects and stands with torches, nothing much else.
At the top is a glass dome making it a little brighter, and a winding glass stairwell to access.
There is a bridge to a spiritual realm with golden light coming down over it. Quite sparkly.

I have been down to the beach at night when the moon is out (I like it to always be out xD).

I am going to practise just visualising the journey up to my temple from the grassy slopes...maybe have some kind of portal there idk or cirle of standing stones...
I will imagine it's night time (some moon light and stars to guide me) to accentuate the sense of touch and hearing from the basic yoga lessons 1 & 2.
The grass under my bare feet, maybe wet and the cold stone (not to chilly) path upwards, being able to feel the a light breeze and the moon reflected in the sea as I reach the temple...

----------


## Sensei

I am a little confused about this visual. I thought it was in the center of the earth? How is there a moon? Not being mean, just trying to visualize it myself.  :tongue2:

----------


## MeohMyoh

Sorry sensei, I plotted where the different locations were in respect to the temple. I visualised the temple originally as in the middle of a world map.
The other places are on the four points of the compass, mountains to the north, sea to the west etc

[History of Meoh's Astral temple world] Prior to DV I had done some visualisations
Mountain/forest/cabin visualised previously in a relaxation thingy I did.
Forest earth spirit when I had previously tried contacting my spirit guide.
Astral temple when I was into wiccan stuff and visualisation exercises before, added all places together.

----------


## MeohMyoh

Synch - I read my tarot and got some perfect pictures to help me visualise people and things in my astral world:

WodenAsh my spirit guide and earth elemental (as in Odin not wooden and ash as in burning all my negative desires away xD)

I was daydreaming of swimming with dolphins in the bay, and that turned up too (twice actually)


Golden Bridge/ pathway to spiritual realms, in my temple


Forgiveness principal that i'll be working on for a while, for my forest also

----------


## Sivason

Sounds like you have a lot of practice with visualizing. Neat world you have there.

----------


## MeohMyoh

Well I've always been a daydreamer...which means you already have at least one other dream world
 and Thanks for comment ^^

----------

